# Undrafted Surprises



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1. Mike Gansey
2. Kevin Pittsnogle
3. Allan Ray
- Eric Williams
- Pops Mensah-Bonsu
- Darius Washington

Who else?


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

Steve Smith from LaSalle


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

taj gray hopefully the clips will sign him


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Marco Killingsworth


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm surprised about Pittsnoggle,but Darius Washington was stupid to come out.He got drafted about where I expected him to be


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

The entire state of West Virginia is fuming.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Diable said:


> I'm surprised about Pittsnoggle,but Darius Washington was stupid to come out.He got drafted about where I expected him to be


not drafted at all? haha.

anyway, gansey and pittsnogle were huge surprises

gerry mcnamara was also, and allan ray. oh well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gansey is a snub. Someone needs to grab him (Denver, Phoenix, something).


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Cleveland needs Gansey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Jose Juan Barea


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

J.P. Batista, He is a great low box scorer, who can rebound, surely he is better than Rasho, He can also Foul Shaq six times a game.


----------



## Jeriqaui (Jul 5, 2003)

Louis Amundson from UNLV


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll just reiterate Gansey.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Taquean Dean I think he can seriously be a great player in the NBA


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

most of the players mentioned and

Carl Krauser
Denham Brown
Mustafa Shakur
Curtis Stinson
Sean Dockery
Justin Grey


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Fesenko, he knows how to put the ball on the floor.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Did Shakur pull out of the draft at the last second or did he stay in? If he was in, I hope he gets picked up because I think he can be a solid backup PG in the league. 

It seems like this year is VERY deep as there are A LOT of solid undrafted players. There are like 10 undrafted players this year that would normally be taken in the 2nd round.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Some good players didn't get drafted tonight. The quality of play in Europe is going to go up.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

pr0wler said:


> Did Shakur pull out of the draft at the last second or did he stay in? If he was in, I hope he gets picked up because I think he can be a solid backup PG in the league.
> 
> It seems like this year is VERY deep as there are A LOT of solid undrafted players. There are like 10 undrafted players this year that would normally be taken in the 2nd round.


Shakur opted to return to the Wildcats a while back


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> most of the players mentioned and
> 
> Carl Krauser
> Denham Brown
> ...


Denham Brown was drafted by Seattle


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I think Shakur went back??

Nik Caner-Medley. 2 years in a row Maryland didn't have anyone drafted despite pretty good college careers (last year was John Gilchrist).


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> most of the players mentioned and
> 
> Carl Krauser
> Denham Brown
> ...




Mustafa Shakur stayed at Arizona for his Senior Year.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Marcus Slaughter...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd like to see Gansy come to Miami. Great bball IQ, good shooter and defender, I think he can grow into something in the right system.

I'm also fans of Darius Washington and Taquan Dean coming undrafted to Miami, hopefully Miami got lucky with someone who caught their eye and slipped out of the draft, since we had no picks. 

Miami has a history of getting diamonds in the rough from undrafted players...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Gansey is smart he's going to sign with the Nuggets.He would probably be the best two guard on their roster before the ink dried.He's definitely a better outside shooter than they currently have.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> most of the players mentioned and
> 
> Carl Krauser
> Denham Brown
> ...


Were Stinson and Dockery even in the draft? I'm pretty sure Stinson wasn't considering he didn't play a single game this year, and ESPN had a comment about him returning in the week 0 power rankings a week or so ago. I don't remember what year Dockery was, but if he came out early...bad move.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Jose Juan Barea


[2nded]


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

Do you guys think that Gansey and Pittsnogle will get alot of free agency offers?

Oh, and Sean Dockery graduated.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I can't believe no one took Gansey.

Ricky Woods wasn't on any mocks, but he dominated the Southland conference this season.

10.9 rebounds for a 6'6 210 pound kid? He outrebounded the second-best guy in the conference by almost three rebounds per game. That's pretty incredible no matter the conference. He's a beast of a physical specimen, and someone should really take a flyer on the guy.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought for sure Gansey and Pittsnogle would've at least been 2nd rounders.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Gansey and that's about it.

I never like Darius Washington's game and I can see why he wasn't drafted. He got extremelly poor advice. Also, Allen Ray is nothing more than a chucker who was more intent on trying to imrove his draft status all season. I can't count how many games he played in where he shot horribly and had nothing else to offer.


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought Mensah Bonsu wouldve been draft in the mid to late second round pick.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

McNamara


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

What the hell is wrong with Denver they need perimeter shooting and they keep ignoring this need and dont draft Gansey are they ****ing retarded.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

These guys are better off being not drafted. They can sign with whatever team they want. If they really are good enough to play in the NBA, don't you think the choice of picking what team you want to play for (assuming they like you...) is better than having your hand somewhat forced?


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

Kenny Adeleke from Hartford (though I wasn't suprised that he wasn't picked), and pretty much everyone else mentioned.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Diable said:


> If Gansey is smart he's going to sign with the Nuggets.He would probably be the best two guard on their roster before the ink dried.He's definitely a better outside shooter than they currently have.


Word.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Louis Amundson.

Think Udonis Haslem.

Absolutely, completely an NBA player. Undersized PF, just like Udonis. Motor never quits, rebounds, putbacks, all hustle and blood. Plus he is a terrific athlete.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

There were a couple surprises. The guys who went undrafted who I think will end up making a team and becoming 9-man rotation players..

Mike Gansey(SG)(West Virginia)
Kevin Pittsnogle(PF)(West Virginia)
Taj Gray(PF)(Oklahoma)
Louis Amundson(SF/PF)(UNLV)

Gansey might end up starting for a team. Good ballhandler, good shooter, good passer. Does everything well. If I was Denver or Orlando or another team that needed a shooter, I would absolutely sign Gansey to a two-year deal right now. Pittsnogle will catch on in the mold of a Sam Perkins/Matt Bullard long-range sniper off the bench. My guess is he'll look to a team like Dallas or Phoenix that likes to space the floor and shoot the 3. Taj Gray will be a good pickup for a team that needs some post scoring. He isn't really athletic, but has a nice turnaround J and is a good rebounder. Amundson will catch on in a Najera role of basically scrapping and doing all the little things to help teams win.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Rashad Anderson would be a nice invitee to summer camp for a team with no shooters. (ie: Nets)


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

daniel horton


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I personally think people are too caught up in Pittsnogle's shooting to see that he is just too damn soft. He's not an NBA player.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Barea and Adeleke. 
Not surprised, just thought they were better than about the last 10 picked. 
They play in smaller divisions, so they're screwed out of the gate. 

I AM surprised about Pittsnogle, not that I'm such a huge fan, but thought he'd make it. 
Krauser, Amundson, Gansey. 

Not that surprised about Pops, really.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> most of the players mentioned and
> 
> Carl Krauser
> Denham Brown
> ...




Denham Brown got drafted in the 2nd round, it was rashard anderson who wasnt. Shakur went back to Arizona for his senior year.


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

mff4l said:


> daniel horton


Heading to the Heat camp.



> Horton expects to sign with Heat
> June 30, 2006
> BY MARK SNYDER
> 
> ...


*His senior stats for the Wolves: 
PPG 17.6 | APG 5.3 | RPG 2.5 | STL 1.9 | FG 447 | FT 901 | 3PT 397 | 

*Rated the 4th best in the NBA Pre-draft camp Athletic testing 
*Quickest in agility drill and fifth best in the sprint.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

CrossOver said:


> Heading to the Heat camp.
> 
> *His senior stats for the Wolves:
> PPG 17.6 | APG 5.3 | RPG 2.5 | STL 1.9 | FG 447 | FT 901 | 3PT 397 |
> ...


Big fan of Horton. Wish the Raps had gotten him to their camp.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

DatSupadoopaballer said:


> taj gray hopefully the clips will sign him





T.Shock said:


> There were a couple surprises. The guys who went undrafted who I think will end up making a team and becoming 9-man rotation players..
> 
> Mike Gansey(SG)(West Virginia)
> Kevin Pittsnogle(PF)(West Virginia)
> ...



He is playing in the Kings' Summer League:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3746600#post3746600


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> According to numerous reports and sources, the team's summer-league participants will include Oklahoma forward Taj Gray (6-8, 235), Wyoming forward Justin Williams (6-10, 225), Denver center Yemi Nicholson (6-10, 240), UNLV forward Louis Amundson (6-9, 225), and Cal forward Rod Benson (6-10, 220).


Kings Summer League.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=284244


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Sacramento did nice work...then again, they could use some backup bigs and those guys could stick.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> I personally think people are too caught up in Pittsnogle's shooting to see that he is just too damn soft. He's not an NBA player.


At the least he could be good for the end of the game to shoot threes. Not saying he's tough but his strength is decent now.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

why isnt anybody more upset about allan ray not being drafted? gansey is a solid player, but allan ray IMO is nearly on the level with lowry who got drafted in the first round. and pittsnoggle was a good college player, but fadeaway threes from the corner just isnt exactly an nba player mold. he'll probably still get signed though. Pops definately should've been drafted as well. he's possibly the most athletic big man in the draft so he's got to go somewhere in the league


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

TM said:


> 1. Mike Gansey
> 2. Kevin Pittsnogle
> 3. Allan Ray
> - Eric Williams
> ...


pops= on mavs summer league roster.

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/mavs_announce_2006_summer_league_roster.html


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Chris Quinn of Notre Dame. I think he could find a niche on an NBA roster with his 3 point shooting and athleticism.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

TM said:


> 1. Mike Gansey
> 2. Kevin Pittsnogle
> 3. Allan Ray
> - Eric Williams
> ...


darius washigton is in mavs training camp! and we signed pops too.

:banana: 



NUM PLAYER POS HT WT DOB FROM YRS 
*Maurice Ager G 6-5 202 02/09/1984 Michigan State R 
Jose Barea G 6-0 175 06/26/1984 Northeastern R * 
Greg Buckner G-F 6-4 205 09/16/1976 Clemson 7 
Pat Carroll G-F St. Joseph's (PA) R 
Austin Croshere F 6-10 235 05/01/1975 Providence 9 
25 Erick Dampier C 6-11 265 07/14/1975 Mississippi State 10 
7 DeSagana Diop C 7-0 280 01/30/1982 Oak Hill Academy HS (VA) 5 
Ndudi Ebi F 6-9 195 06/18/1984 Westbury Christian HS (TX) 2 
Devean George G-F 6-8 235 08/29/1977 Augsburg 7 
34 Devin Harris G 6-3 185 02/27/1983 Wisconsin 2 
5 Josh Howard F 6-7 210 04/28/1980 Wake Forest 3 
28 Didier Ilunga-Mbenga C 7-0 245 12/30/1980 Congo 2 
Anthony Johnson G 6-3 200 10/02/1974 Charleston (SC) 9 
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu F 6-9 240 09/07/1983 George Washington R* 
41 Dirk Nowitzki F 7-0 245 06/19/1978 Germany 8 
42 Jerry Stackhouse G-F 6-6 218 11/05/1974 North Carolina 11 
31 Jason Terry G 6-2 180 09/15/1977 Arizona 7 
2 Keith Van Horn (FA) F 6-10 245 10/23/1975 Utah 9 
*Darius Washington G 6-2 195 12/06/1985 Memphis R * 



mavs got three players who should have been at least in the top 20. donnie nelson does it again


----------

